# Artistically Social- Possible Scam



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey, for all the other rat loving artists on this site. 

I recently got a suspicious email from a website called Artistically Social, there's not a whole lot of info on them which raised a few red flags for me. The few posts I found about it all have the same person from the website responding with assurances that they are totally a legit art hosting website and no one should be suspicious about them. 
I decided to ignore the email. 
A short time late another email comes up again to bother me about joining their website. This basically ticks another red flag for me, and if nothing else I greatly dislike being bothered by people like that. 
I send them an email and even post on their facebook to tell them that I do not wish to be contacted again. 

I post a journal on other websites I post to, asking if any of my other artist friends have been contacted and what they thought about it, and generally letting them know that it just all seems suspicious to me. 

They then post on one of those journals with a long winded speech about how they are totally not a scam, and that they got that I didn't want to be contacted by them again... but y'know it's just so important that they say that to me and tell me again that I should join. 
I greatly dislike being followed across websites by a company after I ask them to not contact me. 

While I don't have anything solid, but I've been taken advantage of before and I like to think I've developed a sense of when something isn't right. 
Ultimately, it's up to each person to decide for themselves, but be cautious. There are a lot of people out there that like to exploit artists for their own profit.


----------

